# O2 Sensor Bank 1? front or rear sensor?



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

My wife's NB 1.8T check engine light is ON and I went to AutoZone which the computer said "O2 sensor bank 1". Is Bank 1 the sensor in the front or rear? Any DIY thread for O2 sensor replacement? Any good internet site to get them? Thanks in advance










_Modified by Evo-R at 10:37 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

pretty sure its the front


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: ($$Rich$$)*

I think its the front one, I found them on Amazon.com for 65.30. This is assuming its an APH motor. At autozone they're 141.99 (nuts!!!) 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-17...MPGC1


----------



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_I think its the front one, I found them on Amazon.com for 65.30. This is assuming its an APH motor. At autozone they're 141.99 (nuts!!!) 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-17...MPGC1

Wow, great price, thanks! My local AutoZone wants $161.99 for the same Bosch 17053. BTW, what's an "APH motor"?







My wife's NB is a 2001 GLX with 1.8T engine.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Evo-R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evo-R* »_
Wow, great price, thanks! My local AutoZone wants $161.99 for the same Bosch 17053. BTW, what's an "APH motor"?







My wife's NB is a 2001 GLX with 1.8T engine.

APH is 2000 and earlier. Your engine code is AWV. 
Bank 1 simply means 1st row of cylinder. Since the 1.8T has only 1 row, all O2 sensor errors begin with Bank 1 plus details. So you need to find out what the code number is to figure out which of the 2 sensors is faulty. 


_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:08 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Cadenza_7o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cadenza_7o* »_
APH is 2000 and earlier. Your engine code is AWV. 
Bank 1 simply means 1st row of cylinder. Since the 1.8T has only 1 row, all O2 sensor errors begin with Bank 1 plus details. So you need to find out what the code number is to figure out which of the 2 sensors is faulty. 

_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:08 AM 1-19-2010_

The AutoZone guy told me yesterday it's Bosch 17053







Maybe I'll have them scan again to confirm, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_I think its the front one, I found them on Amazon.com for 65.30. This is assuming its an APH motor. At autozone they're 141.99 (nuts!!!) 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-17...MPGC1

I just searched the AutoZone site and three O2 sensor part # came up for a 2001 Beetle 1.8T, and the only one "before" the catalytic converter is Bosch 17053. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AutoZone Search 2001 Beetle 1.8T O2 Sensor


_Modified by Evo-R at 12:57 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Evo-R (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Evo-R)*

Found a good O2 sensor DIY thread;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=990129


_Modified by Evo-R at 11:03 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Check over on GermanAutoParts. They have both sensors, both are pretty cheap.
http://www.germanautoparts.com...152/5


----------

